# 1755 - Metal Slug Advance (U)



## TmP_stryk (Nov 5, 2004)

*1755 - Metal Slug Advance*











Â
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/p]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











*Release Group:*iND*Save Type:*EEPROM_V124*ROM Size:*64Mbit*Publisher:*SNK NEOGEO USA*Region:*USA*ROM Serial**:*AGB-BSME-USA*Language(s):*English*View NFO:*Click Here


----------



## Hexidecimal (Nov 5, 2004)

Whoa? Is this for real? Awesome!


----------



## AWESOME_noob (Nov 5, 2004)

WHOOOOOOOT!!!!! kicks ASS


----------



## Opium (Nov 5, 2004)

People have been waiting for this for a long long time. Finally they can stop asking for it!

I think I might give it a shot and see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## Kyoji (Nov 5, 2004)

YES.


----------



## ACaed (Nov 5, 2004)

Awesome. Flashing now. Can't wait to play it!


----------



## Samutz (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice. I've heard good things about this game. But I can't seem to find it atm. I'll wait til tomorrow after the rom's gotten around.


----------



## NintendoGeek (Nov 5, 2004)

YES!


----------



## xtc (Nov 5, 2004)

wow just wow.  i guess the dude wasnt kidding.  i take everything back that i've said before.


----------



## shadow theory (Nov 5, 2004)

I hope the graphics hold up. Sure it's on GBA and the originals were on Neogeo, but the Neogeo was capable of a few things the GBA isn't.

Not that I'm big on graphics, but the almost hand-drawn looking graphics have become a part of Metal Slug's unique character.


----------



## Myke (Nov 5, 2004)

YEAH BABY!!!!


----------



## AWESOME_noob (Nov 5, 2004)

ive been played it as soon as it was dumped & let me tell u it doas NOT dissapoint. No slow down and is quite faithful graphically to the neogeo version...now all i need is zelda and im a happy bunny


----------



## TmP_stryk (Nov 5, 2004)

Graphics are nice


----------



## bladerx (Nov 5, 2004)

Pinch me


----------



## Legend (Nov 5, 2004)

FINALLY!

It's about time that I had a new god forsaken GBA game to play.

Now, if only time would advance (no pun intended) for me, so that I can get KH:COM.

Happy trails.


----------



## wzeroc (Nov 5, 2004)

ahh..... the god still loves us all. finally it's out!off to play then.


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Nov 5, 2004)

!MetalSlugged


----------



## craig588 (Nov 5, 2004)

Metal Slug is the most popular unheard of game ever. I love it, and so does everyone else that has played it, but there are huge numbers of people that have never even heard its name.


----------



## Xeago (Nov 5, 2004)

Fantastic!


----------



## kiczek (Nov 5, 2004)

heh i like the nfo on this one :-P i wonder who otika is ??


----------



## Zarcon (Nov 5, 2004)

@craig588: Surely you jest, there are people who don't know of this series? Those poor souls...

I'll try this out, let's see how well it holds out against my standards. XD


----------



## BooFoo (Nov 5, 2004)

about time, shit....


----------



## AshuraZro (Nov 5, 2004)

wait a moment, no1 said it yet!

wheres zelda (E)! lol

Naw this game kicks ass big time!


----------



## kiczek (Nov 5, 2004)

QUOTE(Opium @ Nov 5 2004 said:


> People have been waiting for this for a long long time. Finally they can stop asking for it!
> 
> I think I might give it a shot and see what all the fuss is about.


YOU ARE LAME !!!


----------



## kiczek (Nov 5, 2004)

QUOTE(BooFoo @ Nov 5 2004 said:


> about time, shit....


this is one month prestore YOU ARE LAME AS WELL!!!


----------



## SirDrake (Nov 5, 2004)

YAY

YAY

YAY

/me goes crazy

/me dies


----------



## Hybrid Stigmata (Nov 5, 2004)

no blood
so lame


----------



## DeMoN (Nov 5, 2004)

Hmmmm. I'm glad to see that one game out of 20 releaes is worth playing.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wait I said that already for Lord of the Rings........


----------



## acillatem214 (Nov 5, 2004)

wow, this game is pretty disappointing. the graphics are choppy and whats w/ the health bar? my opinion of course.. please dont waste ur time explaining anything to me.


----------



## ziggy:{) (Nov 5, 2004)

wait, this ain't my DS


----------



## Smokey (Nov 5, 2004)

If I wanted a weak version of Metal Slug I could play 3, which is better than this still.


----------



## Dark_Lord Malik (Nov 5, 2004)

Well finally. My GBA is catching dust.


----------



## IxthusTiger (Nov 5, 2004)

Maybe the Euro version will have blood


----------



## Zap (Nov 5, 2004)

whoa! this is unexpected!  I'm flashing this as soon as it finishes download!  I remember I played the crap outa this series on MAME.  It was hard as hell so I wasted lots of "virtual quarters." lol

Hope this doesn't disappoint!


----------



## ShadowXP (Nov 5, 2004)

OMFGWTFLMAOLL4M4R4M4BBQINGLAM0S!

...

I really wasn't exited about this. Just what is so special about Metal Slug?


----------



## shadow theory (Nov 5, 2004)

Most of the people who ask "what's so special" are people who have not played. Also people who are of a slightly later generation.

I can remember as a kid seeing the first or second in the arcade and it was like Ultra Contra or something, but with a sense of humor that I liked.

This game, strictly put, will not be for the purists. You don't die from a single shot, you cannot slide (though you could only do that in 5 anyhow), the bosses are a bit...well, small in comparison to the mammoth beasts that filled most of the others. (It gets better as it goes along, but never comparable to the Neogeo ones.)

The music also takes a hit, as the later MS games tended to have real instruments that had been digitized and put on the cart. (Since Neogeo carts were basically arcade boards anyhow.)

Though it still has the feel, similiar gameplay, and appeal, so I still say this is a good game, but really if this is your first introduction to the series do yourself a favor and try out the last few on Neogeo.


----------



## shadow1w2 (Nov 5, 2004)

This game is a bit disapointing. Its kinda like the old Neo Geo Color Metal Slug games.
When you play the game you expect an arcade game, but instead you get a handheld game :/ I guess thats expected though lol

The 64Mbit size is sad too, if they just had 128Mbits, then theyd have enough room to add the full animation everywere. But the enemys have to be choppy animated when they die :/

Plus theres no constant surprises from enemys that you could only get in the arcades.

This game feels more like SNKs version of Contra. Not the arcadish contras, more like that one where you can move back and stuff.

Plus theres no bood! 
Not even white gushes of sweat to replace the red color of the red gushes of blood.

The game just isnt so exciting as a metal slug game should seem.
Though for a handheld game with shooting, its pretty good. But it seems so basic and all still :/
I think SNK just had alot of limits with this game. Heck they had to rework the darn thing several times and have been working on it for a year or two now o-o.

No multiplayer is a big bummer too.
And card collecting is no subsitute :/

When you first play this game, I suggest putting it on hard mode, it'll atleast give you a better rush than normal mode.

Oh and btw, Metal Slug 1, 2, X, 3, 4, and 5 all rule o-o.
Try playing all the games in sucsession without dieing, (and on MVS mode) then tell me if the games suck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And yes, I have played all 5 *cough*, 4, *cough* games without dieing once :3.......
Ok ok, up to 4 >.>, I cant run 5 well enough yet :/,.....
......
ok ok, so I died once at the last boss so what?......
ok ok, I died twice and missed a few prisoners, but I got the top score atleast :3
......
ok ok, I died atleast 2 or 3 times per game, you gonna make a big deal out of it?....

anyway........

this game isnt bad, and its better than the Neo Geo color games atleast. Though they both play kinda slowly :/

Well, its back to playing this game I go.
I shall soon beat this Contra Slug Advance... er, Bionic Commando Slug Advance.... no wait, Handheld mini Metal Slug Advance: the card collecting war! lol


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Nov 5, 2004)

QUOTE(Hybrid Stigmata @ Nov 4 2004 said:


> no blood
> so lame


too bad there isn't some cheat like the sega version of mortal kombat back in the day


----------



## obanir (Nov 5, 2004)

QUOTE(shadow1w2 @ Nov 5 2004 said:


> Plus theres no bood!


Please tell me you're joking.

Are the levels original, or is this based on one of the existing Metal Slug games?


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Nov 5, 2004)

yeah theres no bood or blood
this is turning out to be a disapointment


----------



## zodiak (Nov 5, 2004)

Does it have the puking zombies?


----------



## CharlieF (Nov 5, 2004)

How do you enable the blood?


----------



## T-hug (Nov 5, 2004)

I like it! You don't restart the whole level when you die YAY! /me sucked at the old Metal Slugs (Beat 3 on Xbox thou )


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Nov 5, 2004)

great game.i have to flash it now....
it will be loved by all metal slug fans ...


----------



## shadow theory (Nov 5, 2004)

Yeah I recommend playing in hard for anyone that is a vet of the other ones, as now you have a lifebar, which in essence is like having five or six lives that only count as one. (Since one shot kills are the name of the game usually.)


----------



## Z_Hunter (Nov 5, 2004)

Finally! Thanks iND!


----------



## KrAjO720 (Nov 5, 2004)

wow great, been waithing a lot of time for this release and its finally here, gonna try it out now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  :gbasp:


----------



## Blue_GoD (Nov 5, 2004)

Ok i'm dreaming... ah don't wake me up


----------



## DbGt (Nov 5, 2004)

mmmmm  .sav is 512 byte, doesnt it has to be 64 kb to work well in flashcart and to be able to backup later?


----------



## TonyCool (Nov 5, 2004)

I don't understand all the complaining people. You've been waiting for this release for months, ans now it's out, you say "it's disappointing" or "it's a bad remake" or so... 

That kind of things happens when you have a lot of expectatives on an unreleased game. What were you expecting? a 1-to-1 copy form the arcade original to the GBA? Don't be a fool, arcade, hanheld, and home consoles are quite different...
Buy a 2GHz PDA/laptop, install MAME on it and play... that way you'll get a "better" gaming experience... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW, the game is good enough to play it... I like it... is not as good as the arcade versions, but, remember, is a hanheld game.


----------



## Lily (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm really glad to see this around, although it's one month pre-store so I can't actually buy it yet. Must..not..play..the..rom..


----------



## amrum (Nov 5, 2004)

Woot i'm glad i have a GBA player connected to my gamecube & a Hori pad


----------



## soul2soul (Nov 5, 2004)

Since when is a game bad when it doesn't have any blood? You guys call yourself gamers. I call you idiots.


----------



## mynimal (Nov 5, 2004)

Sure took long enough...

Oh well, at least no more whining.


----------



## bladerx (Nov 5, 2004)

Blood doen's make a Metal Slug game good, it's the gameplay. Start looking beyond the things it lacks and start enjoying the fine game it is.


----------



## Vater Unser (Nov 5, 2004)

wheres teh zelda?`???=?ßßß

well, I expected Zelda..BUT THIS IS EVEN BETTER XD

I've been waiting for this to come out since June 2003

I hope it doesn't disappoint me, the videos look very crappy compared to the neogeo originals



QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Nov 5 2004 said:


> I like it! You don't restart the whole level when you die YAY! /me sucked at the old Metal Slugs (Beat 3 on Xbox thou )


if you've beaten MS3 on XBox, you can't suck at Metal Slug 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



MS3 is the hardest one (except of MS5, but that one sucks and is unfair), and the XBox version is even harder since you have to start over the mission when going game over


----------



## Tomax&Xamot (Nov 5, 2004)

This game is a great GBA side scroller shooter, I am not sure what you people were expecting. Obviously the NEOGEO versions are better, of course they are. But for the handheld this game is great, much better then contra that was released. Now all we need is a good GBA version of Gunstar heroes.

What I like most about this game is, it definately keeps the feel of arcade Slugs, I too wish SNK/Playmore used more space and added more, but maybe they will make a sequal. I think overall this is a great game, that doesn't feel like some old Amiga platformer or something.

Compare it to that other Metal slug rip off on GBA, I forget the name of it, this is so far ahead of other side scrolling shooters on GBA, and I don't think they even gave it their best shot, hope the game does well and they make another!


----------



## wuggle (Nov 5, 2004)

Haven't played a GBA game for a while... but couldn't resist this one... beautiful remake, excellent game to have on your card... who would have thought you'd ever be able to play this on a handheld console a few years ago!


----------



## face_kicker (Nov 5, 2004)

It's about damned time!!


----------



## leoboiko (Nov 5, 2004)

QUOTE(soul2soul @ Nov 5 2004 said:


> Since when is a game bad when it doesn't have any blood? You guys call yourself gamers. I call you idiots.


I generally agree with your feeling.  Being a fan of cute,  _kawaii_ games, I hate kids who think they are cool because they only play "mature" games with blood and tits (which I call "immature" games).

However, Metal Slug is an exception.  Blood is truly necessary to the violent humour of this series.  Like Samurai Spirits, the fun just isn't the same without the blood.

Btw, it is good to be back.


----------



## <-=reppa=-&gt (Nov 5, 2004)

Finally its out, im gonna check that game.


----------



## obanir (Nov 5, 2004)

QUOTE(DbGt @ Nov 5 2004 said:


> mmmmmÂ .sav is 512 byte, doesnt it has to be 64 kb to work well in flashcart and to be able to backup later?


It needs patching with this


----------



## Skelv_tnt (Nov 5, 2004)

WOW! In ten days time the 2 most delayed GBA games ever have finally been released!!!! 8-|

(MD-GBA-GE: GTA Advance & Metal Slug Advance)


----------



## th3sandm4n (Nov 5, 2004)

Only 64Mbits? I was hoping for 128...but hey it's Metal Slug FREAKING Advance!!!!!!


----------



## yugi999 (Nov 5, 2004)

..........BOOYEA booyea booyea booyea TY YOU ALL!!!!!


----------



## T-hug (Nov 5, 2004)

I can't believe the amount of people complaining about stuff in the game! Obviously its not gonna be as good on GBA, but it looks and play sweet and is a good title imo!!


----------



## benzxi (Nov 5, 2004)

the game looks a lot better in a GBA unit rather in an emulator. =b


----------



## Lily (Nov 5, 2004)

After downloading it and trying it out against my better judgement, this title is great! CT Special Forces was whetting my appetite until this came out, and it definitely meets my expectations for a GBA game. Can't wait to buy it when it arrives in stores.


----------



## Blue_GoD (Nov 5, 2004)

the game is even better that what i think it would be... specially about the sound, i thought they we're gonna screw it, but no, awesome sound effects, and the in-game music is sweet... and the gameplay is very good. LETS FLASH IT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and stop whining about "no-blood", go stab yourself too see if it bleeds


----------



## Aziere (Nov 5, 2004)

Fun game, but too freaking hard on hard. And it's too freaking easy on normal :/ Also the levels are too short, and the bosses are kinda lame. It's still better than metal slug x though.


----------



## Vater Unser (Nov 5, 2004)

I completed Missions 1-5 right now (there is another Mission, but I don't know how to unlock it ), and it's pretty long for a Metal Slug game...but also not as good as the NeoGeo ones

it looks SO much better on a GBA than in the videos, which surprised me, but some of the animations where pretty weird, for example most of the explosions which were way to fast

but when playing it, I didn't even noticed big visual differences between this game and the "big" ones, even the backgrounds looked just as good...I think the game isn't a disappointment at all, it's very good (I like it better than Metal Slug 5, but Metal Slug 3 kicks Metal Slug Advance's ass), especially for a handheld game...after seeing the videos I feared the day when I would first play the game, but it actually plays like a real Metal Slug, not like some crappy conversion like the NeoGeo Pocket ones

the big ones are much better, since they have many more different enemies (Metal Slug Advance has some different kinds normal soldiers, those asian soldiers seen in Metal Slug 3 and bushmen soldiers like in the first mission of Metal Slug 5...and then there are helicopters, normal tanks, and those high tanks which drop those exploding balls...in the last mission, there are some airplanes, too, and there are some meal worms in mission 3 or so...that's it...no crabs, no aliens, no zombies, no mummies) and the level design is a bit boring in MSA, but it still is a great game and won't disappoint the Metal Slug fans (like me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

the bosses are better than I thought also, but aren't as fun as the ones of Metal Slug 3, and 

after beating the missions, there are 100 cards and 100 prisoners to find...which can get f*cking hard, since the bosses are pretty hard...

I think SNK wanted to put the game on a 64mbit card very hardly, since the romsize is exactly 64mbit (stripped), and obviously some things have been stripped because of the lack of space

another thing which makes this game more of a "lite" version of Metal Slug, is the fact that there aren't as many items and projectiles at once than in other Metal Slugs

but after all, the game is very good, and can compete with Metal Slug 1, while Metal Slug 2-4 are much better (Metal Slug 5 still sucks, is just unfair...and that new sliding move sucks, which you fortunately can't do in MSA)

@Aziere: hey, Metal Slug X rules  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



it's my second favorite Metal Slug


----------



## lastdual (Nov 5, 2004)

QUOTE(Aziere @ Nov 5 2004 said:


> It's still better than metal slug x though.


Ummm.... No.


----------



## daniel2003 (Nov 5, 2004)

AGH!! too hard for me!!!


----------



## Vater Unser (Nov 5, 2004)

it's way too easy, since there are like 3 checkpoints per mission, and you can restart unlimited times

but, there is still a hard mode, and collecting all the cards and rescuing all the prisoners is a big challenge also, since you have to beat the mission without getting killed...the good thing is, the more cards you collect, the more powerful you get, so it's easier to collect the rest (which is just f...ing hard)

but I don't know if I should restart the game with hard difficulty, or if I'd rather collect everything on normal first


----------



## daniel2003 (Nov 5, 2004)

the level 5 boss its too hard for me in normal mode...


----------



## Hexidecimal (Nov 5, 2004)

It's good, but it's not my metal slug. I'd prefer 3 or 4 lives with one hit kills. The life bar doesnt do it for me, since if you die it takes you back the the beginning of the board. Makes it less replayable in my mind, while it's still good, it isn't as good as it could have been, but it takes its place next to GTA:A on my flashcart.


----------



## GLiTcH (Nov 5, 2004)

nice.. ftping to xbox  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




wheres my blood


----------



## Darkforce (Nov 5, 2004)

Ooh _finally_! I've been playing this since this morning and I must say they done a pretty dam good job with Metal Slug on the GBA... okay it's not 100% faithful to the NeoGeo series, but if you were expecting that then you're a moron...
Infact I'm very suprised just how much was packed onto the 64mbit cart... in comparison Metal Slug 3 takes up 708mbits; around 11 times more space!


----------



## Dais (Nov 5, 2004)

Can I get one final opinion on whether I should play it or not, instead of trying to make my way through this topic?


----------



## lastdual (Nov 5, 2004)

QUOTE(Dais @ Nov 5 2004 said:


> Can I get one final opinion on whether I should play it or not, instead of trying to make my way through this topic?


Nope.



......


Well alright......this game is easily worth playing. One of the better action titles on the GBA. Not as good as Astro Boy (or the NeoGeo Slugs), but what it does it does well most of the time. My only gripe is some fairly crappy level design in places, and the serious lack of special weapons (you'll find yourself using your pistol far more in this game than in past metal slugs).


----------



## Vater Unser (Nov 5, 2004)

QUOTE(lastdual @ Nov 5 2004 said:


> and the serious lack of special weapons (you'll find yourself using your pistol far more in this game than in past metal slugs).


true

that's why I turned on autofire in the options when my firebutton thumb started to hurt very badly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





@Dais: if you're a fan of metal slug, it's definately worth the money...

but instead of asking us for an opinion, how about playing it yourself?


----------



## alexp2_ad (Nov 5, 2004)

QUOTE(lastdual @ Nov 5 2004 said:


> QUOTE(Dais @ Nov 5 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > Can I get one final opinion on whether I should play it or not, instead of trying to make my way through this topic?
> ...


Same, I'm in serious pain here...


----------



## AWESOME_noob (Nov 5, 2004)

QUOTE(Dais @ Nov 5 2004 said:


> Can I get one final opinion on whether I should play it or not, instead of trying to make my way through this topic?


Yes! YES! go download now.. it should keep you going till BLOODY zelda gets dumped 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (i was hoping zelda would have been dumped by now!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






BTW metal slug is a game to play in short bursts for a quick blast.. you will get pissed off with the retries trying to play it all the way through in long marathon times 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 AND a sore thumb 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dont forget metal slug games are arcade games for easy pick and play dont expect any real depth to it...
Final comment: an 1st excellent game by SNK for the gba 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 more please


----------



## Dais (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks.

And geez, how can you prefer it to Astro Boy? The actual gameplay might be better, but Astro Boy had pretty much the best music on the GBA


----------



## Chronickilla (Nov 5, 2004)

Everybody keeps saying oh Finally one game in like 20 releases that I can flash and play. Those people obviously have no taste in games whatsoever there has been many good games released lately. If you beat them that fast that is crazy.  Boktai 2, Megaman Zero 3, GTA advance, Fzero Climax, LOTR Third age, Teenage mutant ninja turtles 2 battle nexus, Jap zelda, Texas Hold em poker, Classic Nes series. Come on now I have so much game time ahead of me im gonna try and find time for metal slug advanced.


----------



## NeoShweaty (Nov 5, 2004)

yes,yes,yes,yes finally metal slug. Chronickilla youre right but people are impatient


----------



## teh_raf3 (Nov 5, 2004)

This is such a good game, it plays smooth, has much action, and has ownage graphics. It plays different then on the neogeo, but it's still good :gbasp:


----------



## Chronickilla (Nov 5, 2004)

This game is nice very smooth very good graphics nice level design a variety of terrains. I have experienced no slowdown and it runs very smooth when flashed plus graphics are better than on an Emulator very smooth game buying it as soon as it comes out WOOT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DrOp_DeAd_GorGeO (Nov 5, 2004)

i agree, much better on the gameboy than the emu


----------



## LordOfEZ2 (Nov 5, 2004)

OMFG ITS OUT YEAH!!!!!!!!!  WWWEEEEEEELLLAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!
hope it's good


----------



## amptor (Nov 5, 2004)

Metal Slug Advance Qwns Pwns Nwns Drwns.

Can't wait to play this on my DS oh.. that won't be for a while *cough* pricedrops pls

Now what should I beg for on irc that doesn't exist?  This and GTA Advance are great, GTA is glitchy as fuck but it's great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I need to hax blood into the metal slug though.  Wondering what the Japanese rel will have in store. omg look at these silly smilies  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













  :gbasp:


----------



## Bitbyte (Nov 5, 2004)

Game looks awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Gonna flash it right away.


----------



## Dirtie (Nov 5, 2004)

QUOTE(Smokey @ Nov 5 2004 said:


> If I wanted a weak version of Metal Slug I could play 3, which is better than this still.


Err, metal slug 3 wasn't weak, it was one of the best. In fact 1-3 all rocked (Yes including X - even though it was a remake, but it was a GOOD remake), 4 was so-so (what's with the techno music? that was never there before...), and 5 I played once then ran away crying.

Can't wait to try this out though. (


----------



## Luse (Nov 5, 2004)

It's not a neo geo version, it doesn't have blood, but it still rocks the GBA the only way it could. Anyone expecting an arcade port, or an exact replica of the older games needs to remember this is on the GBA...

The gameplay is still intact and even though it's easier (I've already beaten it) then some of the others, it's not crap. While I still love the two on the Neo Geo Pocket they looked nothing like this...

Not dying in the 3rd level isn't hard when you get hit by a missle while jumping a ledge and then fall in the water and lose all the prisoners you saved and cards collected... 

Enjoy it for what it is, not for what it isn't..


----------



## Electro (Nov 5, 2004)

I wasn't disappointed (as a MS fan), this is as good as MS could get on the GBA.

Lots of fun, alot more fast paced than those CT:Special Forces games..


----------



## AWESOME_noob (Nov 5, 2004)

Just though i let y'all know i BEAT the game!!! Now where is zelda???


----------



## AMR71 (Nov 5, 2004)

This is a very good gba game , i was impressed !!!!!!


----------



## assassinz (Nov 6, 2004)

QUOTE(AWESOME_noob @ Nov 6 2004 said:


> Just though i let y'all know i BEAT the game!!! Now where is zelda???


That's easy. 
Did you get all the cards?


----------



## AWESOME_noob (Nov 6, 2004)

QUOTE(assassinz @ Nov 6 2004 said:


> QUOTE(AWESOME_noob @ Nov 6 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > Just though i let y'all know i BEAT the game!!! Now where is zelda???
> ...


no dude couldnt be arsed just yet, but i prob will do if no decent games come out in the near future..id rather play this to death than play most of the crap out there


----------



## *Anubis* (Nov 6, 2004)

Just got back and what awesome game is waiting to be checked.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Used to play arcade version a lot, but only down point is repetitiveness of the game, so sooner rather then later I got bothered by the game... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Need some time now to check this game.


----------



## blue99 (Nov 6, 2004)

Man, this is too easy for hard.

(Just one more card)


----------



## Mina (Nov 6, 2004)

I never did get to try out the Metal Slug games.

Good game, even though I generally suck at side-scroller shooters. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Now if only we could get stuff like Magical Drop, Twinkle Star Sprites, and Gunstar Heroes ported/remade (and yes, I know the latter would be against Treasure's policy.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Dirtie (Nov 6, 2004)

OK, just tried the game out. Here are my gripes.

Bullets are too small. In the arcade you know when you're about to be hit, but with this you can be hit with a little 4 pixel blue ball without knowing it.

People come back after you kill them. So damn annoying, I kill a whole bunch of soldiers, go forward again, realised I've just missed a weapon, go back, and there they all are wating for me again... not Metal Slug style at all.

The weapons disappear too fast. You have about a 2 second window of opportunity to pick up a weapon otherwise you're out of luck. This combined with the serious lack of weapons in the game severely annoys me.

This one isn't major but the animations are slightly choppy - perhaps they had to make it that way to fix their slowdown problems?

The autofire makes the game way too easy, they should not have included this feature at all. Even pressing a button the fastest you can won't get it to fire as fast as with autofire on. I played the game twice through - once without autofire, and once with, and I can tell you that with autofire it was a piece of cake.

My last annoyance is that overall it just feels like one of those 'normal' platform games. The people respawning after you kill them, the 'life' system (although I guess they had not much choice when porting it to handheld), and the jump around bits, where if you fell down you had to go back and around again (and face all the enemies you've already killed). IMO it would be better if you just died when falling down, although this wouldn't work well with the life system.

Despite all these flaws I do actually believe it is a great handheld game and I do actually enjoy it (hard to believe I know).


----------



## AWESOME_noob (Nov 6, 2004)

QUOTE(blue99 @ Nov 6 2004 said:


> Man, this is too easy for hard.
> 
> (Just one more card)


try playing it all the way through without dying once!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  easy...PAH!


----------



## Reserver X (Nov 6, 2004)

omg hax0r i aprove 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




W
x
Y


----------



## khan (Nov 6, 2004)

any1 know if there r any unlockables in this game??
i beat it once and i m at the final boss with different character, anyway i did not get anything i.e. new character, new mission, new weapons, infinnite ammos etc..

unlockables???


----------



## Lily (Nov 6, 2004)

Try collecting up all of the cards, and see if anything happens. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There are 6 missions + 1 extra.


----------



## Killermech (Nov 6, 2004)

well, the levels are greatly made, the graphics are cool, the sounds are good as well... but it took less than 2 hours to beat, too few levels,,, so it was pretty sucky.. pity


----------



## khan (Nov 6, 2004)

QUOTE(Killermech @ Nov 6 2004 said:


> well, the levels are greatly made, the graphics are cool, the sounds are good as well... but it took less than 2 hours to beat, too few levels,,, so it was pretty sucky.. pity


i totally agree. if only they would have gone for 123MB cart they might have been able to add few more characters with more animation and more missions.


----------



## Inu268 (Nov 6, 2004)

hummm at the second mission,in the second part,there is a card called metal slug that i get sometimes...wheni kill a guy and get hit by his bomb....can someone explain to me exactly how i can get that card?cause i try it sometimes and nothing happens...


----------



## Dark_Lord Malik (Nov 6, 2004)

Ok this game is great. But i don`t like the Explosion Effects Plus the Fram Rate drops a lot and there is no blood i don`t  want blood but when the Soldiers die they don`t look good without blood. But even with these Flaws it is a good game on a handheld. Maybe we will be able to get a Perfect Aracde Port of Metal Slug on PSP or DS.


----------



## khan (Nov 6, 2004)

i do not even know if the cards that u collect has any affect on next u play the game?


----------



## Vater Unser (Nov 6, 2004)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> This one isn't major but the animations are slightly choppy - perhaps they had to make it that way to fix their slowdown problems?


nope...there was a video of the game when it still had the slowdown problems, and the animation was the same

I think they did it so the game fits on a 64mbit cartridge (which is cheaper)

I'm also wondering if collecting power-up cards has any effect...there is a card that says it adds stealth capability to the Slug, but it doesn't...maybe a bug?

well anyway, there's much room for improvement, I hope they'll release another portable Metal Slug on GBA or one of the next-gen handhelds...I don't think they'd make one for the PSP, because they would have to redraw all the sprites in a higher resolution...


----------



## Inu268 (Nov 6, 2004)

down+L activats the stealth mode...never tried it myself though....man i hate that i cant change weapons,and i think there should be a button to hold that can aim without moving cause that realy kills me....


----------



## Vater Unser (Nov 6, 2004)

that's Metal Slug 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



it's an uncomplicated arcade action game, not Splinter Cell Lite


----------



## Blue_GoD (Nov 6, 2004)

This game is a bit small, not too small, it's ok really... i played it for like 1 hour and a half and i'm on the last boss... i can't beat him though... i'll keep trying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but this is one of those games that you beat and then play again from the start. Thats why i'm cool with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i hope that metal slug games will be released for the DS and more for GBA if possible


----------



## assassinz (Nov 7, 2004)

Did anyone get all the prisoners?


----------



## Chronickilla (Nov 7, 2004)

To collect cards and prisoners you have to go through the levels without dying I figured that out when I would rescue prisoners and get cards but when I finally beat the mission I would only have the Mission complete cards. I also got a card for not killing a single person.


----------



## Blue_GoD (Nov 7, 2004)

QUOTE(Chronickilla @ Nov 7 2004 said:


> To collect cards and prisoners you have to go through the levels without dying I figured that out when I would rescue prisoners and get cards but when I finally beat the mission I would only have the Mission complete cards. I also got a card for not killing a single person.


Thats right, juz like the arcades, u must not die @ the life you captured X prisioners, otherwise you'll loose em... i haven't collect one single prisioner  :hmm: never captured one in the arcades too


----------



## assassinz (Nov 7, 2004)

Anyone have any save files for this with a high number of cards/prisoners collected?


----------



## NintendoGeek (Nov 7, 2004)

This game pwns!!


----------



## Woxxy (Nov 7, 2004)

QUOTE(Mina @ Nov 6 2004 said:


> Now if only we could get stuff like Magical Drop, Twinkle Star Sprites, and Gunstar Heroes ported/remade (and yes, I know the latter would be against Treasure's policy.Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


agreed!!





  :gbasp:


----------



## obake (Nov 8, 2004)

Well, at first I thought this game was good. Then I kept playing it, and now what used to be a minor annoyance is now something that just ruins the game for me.

What am I referring to?

Respawning enemies.

Now, I never like respawning enemies. Never have, never will. If I kill it, it should be dead and never come back. However, should a game developer feel the need to have respawning enemies, they need to have a system in place. In "Metal Slug," it's ridiculous that on some of the vertical levels, I'll kill the enemies on the lower level, only to have them kill me when I move up to the next level and they are respawned. They just shoot up.

I've played "Metal Slug" games before, and I don't remember this problem in any of them. I'm also not sure if they had the ability to go backwards in them, so that might be the thing.

Anyway, all I know is that "Metal Slug" is only going to stay on my cart until "Minish Cap" comes out; then, it's getting the boot.


----------



## Outlaw Star God (Nov 8, 2004)

I need help. On the first mission, where is the VERY last prisoner? He's the last on the list, so he'd be at the end of the level, right? Well I can't find him anywhere, and it's annoying the bejesus out of me.


----------



## Balzac (Nov 8, 2004)

Anyone having trouble with this game on an F2A 256 with Pogoshell 2.0 beta 3?  It keeps freezing up at the dungeon mission.


----------



## timmy (Nov 8, 2004)

I think this game is kind of difficult.
Anyway, I like this game.

this patch will help you to change your weapon
anytime by press L buttom.
http://bbs.whnet.edu.cn/upload/ind-msa_v2....ip&F=1099723139


----------



## Outlaw Star God (Nov 9, 2004)

Well, I figured out that the final prisoner in mission 1 can't be found until you unlock a secret path from the dungeon. Does anyone know where the dungeon card is? I know it's on mission 5, but specifically where is it?


----------

